# New here



## webzdebs (Mar 29, 2010)

Hi there, I currently own 6 mice (4 boys and 2 girls) and am not planning on breeding anytime soon but would love to learn from you all so that in the future if i were to breed i would be as knowledgable as i could be about the subject... I tend to rescue though if i'm honest.

I was also looking for a user on here as i'd been told they were a breeder who might have some more girls i am looking for. So i just thought i'd say hi. I'm a busy mum of 2 young ones, i stay at home and look after them and have a menegerie of pets i care for also as well as my other half Dave who is just as if not more messy than the kids

I currently have 4 guinea piggies, all boys, 6 gerbils and 3 hamsters as well as well as the mice


----------



## Matt Haslam (Mar 13, 2010)

:welcome1


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

Hi

:welcomeany


----------



## Kallan (Aug 16, 2009)

Hiya Debs


----------



## nanette37 (Feb 1, 2010)

welcome to the forum!


----------

